

Where To Find a Co-founder - jonlegend
http://findthetechguy.com/where-to-find-a-co-founder/

======
rglover
I'd also recommend posting things on sites like Forrst. That's how I found my
co-founder. I posted a rough outline of what I wanted to accomplish and asked
for those interested to send me an email for more information. Ultimately, I
had maybe 5-6 say they were interested with one sticking around (perfectly
fine). Leverage community sites. It's definitely worth your time.

------
ThomPete
Shameless self promotion.

But <http://www.weekendhacker.net> is also a place for people to meet co-
founders.

Currently there are approx 6000 designers and developers, 70 projects posted
and all got help so far.

~~~
jonlegend
Looks cool, I'll add it to the list

